# Alternatives to Flipkart



## nandu26 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is there any reliable alternative to Flipkart for buying laptops etc? 

I can see several bad reviews for flipkart on various sites such as mouthshut.com.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

I suppose when you're handling such a large scale enterprise/service, it's probable that you'll have some unsatisfied customers. Mouthshut.com can't be totally relied upon for actual reviews of some product service. Most of us, do post a negative reviews when we have an unpleasant/bad experience, but normally don't post a positive review when we have a pleasant/good experience with a product or a service (Except for their fluctuating prices for products). I have been a satisfied customer of Flipkart for about one and a half year and don't have even a single complaint about their service. Most of the times they have performed better than expected (have delivered products well before the quoted time).
The problem is when you try setting higher standards for yourself, the people associated with you expect you to perform better than the last time and there's a limit to that performing better than expected.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 16, 2012)

Infibeam stocks a fair number of laptops, but i guess flipkart has the largest collection


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 16, 2012)

To be honest, flipkart is one of the best in the business at the moment. Having ordered from various e-carts, let me tell you flipkart tops it all. All my deliveries have been before the quoted time, packaging was superb, etc.
Since you asked for alternatives, here are the sites I've previously used to order specific stuff.
1. Infibeam
2.Snapdeal
3. EbayIndia.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

^ But these can't replace Flipkart. It's simply rocks. Moreover, their delivery people used to be superb. There was one guy in particular, who used to be there in our office every second day with someone's order, and we used to tell him-"Bhaiya, aap yahin reh jaao."

Most of the sites are online market places with different sellers/vendors selling different products. These sites work as interface between sellers and buyers, and thus once you've placed the order, the site forwards your order to the seller and most of the times the seller is responsible for the delivery and quality of the product. Though in between is the site's customer care/ policies that sometimes help get issues resolved, but again, these online marketplaces can't replace sites like Flipkart/HomeShop18, which most of the times stock the products and ship upon receiving the order. So, IMO, as of now, there's no alternative to FK (owing to it's awesome service and competitive prices-except a few exceptions).


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

Flipkart has complete control over their products right from the order, till the dispatch with their own-delivery system. 
In my experience, most sites ship their orders, a day or later after you place an order. But, flipkart ships their orders in a same day, based on the availability..

That's their USP. After all, Customers were/are/will be the GODS.
But nowadays, flipkart is bit pricey on some items - especially on electronics.


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 16, 2012)

Try ebay.in, its good but not as good as flipkart. I have never seen any shopping sites offering awesome service like flipkart. I bought a pen drive from flipkart and it stopped working after 3 months, I emailed flipkart and within 7 days I got a replacement. Flipkart is awesome.
Ebay is good too, but shipping takes hell lot of time in many cases.  And they use DTDC courier, which sucks so much.
Flipkart products a bit costly than other sites, but its worth it.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

Infibeam >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Flipkart or say Fakecart.
 Anyday


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

dsmarty said:


> Ebay is good too, but shipping takes hell lot of time in many cases.  And they use DTDC courier, which sucks so much.



Isn't that depends on Seller?
What i like in eBay is the "Paisapay"....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

Well Flipkart have largest collection and I have bought about three laptops for my friends but I never purchased from them. Their prices are simply unacceptable for me, I mean they are sometimes having differences of about 3-4K which is ridiculous really. Now I consider them as finding place not a buying place.

This thread should be in shopping section. not here.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Well, I agree. This thread should be in the Shopping section.


----------

